# Poop Factories



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering, Are Rubberlipped pleco's considered to be poop factories also, and how big do they get i have one in my 20 gallon he is a baby right now


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

4-5 inches, and I dont care much if they're poop factories, if you keep up on water changes is ISNT a big deal, they do a VERY good job with cleaning up algae. My 28 gallon is squeeky clean because of my pleco.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Yes, they poop as much as other plecos and grow rather big for a 20g, males up to 5-5.2 inches.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats not really that big, my dojo's get bigger then that.... ok i just wanted to check thanks


----------



## tungsram (Mar 1, 2005)

My pleco poo's and poo's and poo's. I can tell were he spent the most time over-night just by where the pile of poo is. In fact it's almost to the point that I may as well get a darker substrate to help conceal it.


----------



## Rory Bury (Apr 30, 2005)

My pleco wont stop poohing i know it covers everything im glad i havent got the only pleco that is constantly poohing


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think that all plecos are poop factories


----------



## boroughmal (May 1, 2005)

Buy poo get poo perhaps you should try a cork.
Regards
www.fishkeepingsupplies.com
Aquarium and Fish Supply Tropical


----------

